# Microwave Plasma ICP



## rickzeien (May 4, 2020)

Really excited. Getting things ready to install my MP-4100 AES microwave plasma ICP. Purchased a cream puff from a reseller in Quebec, Canada. It arrive all in one piece and now for the install.

Hope I got the link right!

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1dspjrVZJdtUynNYHNQJjIlSJrOJzROgg/view?usp=sharing


----------



## rickzeien (May 4, 2020)

Here is a link to a video that Agilent produced for the MP-4100 AES ICP. It is long. (15 minutes) Some of you may find interesting. 

https://youtu.be/jwB8L616FgA


----------



## rickzeien (Jul 28, 2020)

Finally made some progress installing the ICP in the lab. 

I have some issues with the nitrogen generator to resolve. 

Then I still have much to learn about using it. 







Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

